# What happened to I4B in 8.0 ?



## mickey (Dec 3, 2009)

I was wondering, what has happened to the ISDN subsystem (i4b) in 8.0-RELEASE. It seems to have been removed.

The only info I could find about this is from an '8.0-CURRENT Release Notes' document dated May 2009, but no mention of it in the 8.0-RELEASE release notes.


```
ISDN4BSD(I4B), netatm, and all related subsystems have been removed due to lack of multi-processor support.
```

Does anybody know, if there are plans to reintegrate it at a later time?

The developer's website claims, that the software compiles on 8.X and 9-current.


----------

